# Jd f525 fueling problem



## MAS1866 (May 9, 2012)

Hey everyone. I keep having trouble with my f525. When I start to mow, it runs o.k., maybe a little rough. After a little mowing it will run rough and start surging, and shortly after, stall and when I try to restart, it will start on choke but have no power and re-stall. Usually re-start after cooled down. Just lately, will start on choke, but runs rough and will stall under any load. Would oil viscosity have anything to do with it? I've currently got 5w30 gas engine oil in it, but I used to use a HD5w30, but was out when I changed the oil. 
I have so far changed the fuel filter, blown out all of the fuel lines including the pickup in the tank, changed the fuel pump to electric(just in case...), had the carb of once and clean it up some.
Losing my mind. My lawn is like 6" long!!
Any ideas appreciated.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Have you notice any oil etc. around engine head...head gasket.
Does that model have any vaccum hose/hoses..maybe crack/split.


----------

